# Joggers with dogs problem



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think your ideas for using the nearby jogging path are the ticket. Help her come to associate people running and with skateboards etc. as being good and it all should be just that, good.

I hear you on the embarrassment end of it. When I was training Javelin to get ready for the CGC in PetSmart he used to growl and bark at the pictures of the dogs on the doors of the vet rooms. I used their scale to track his weight during his first year. It was so ridiculous.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

LOL lily, when I was doing the same thing, Maizie barked like crazy at the stuffed dogs in the crates. 

Another tip I have is to get Noelle exhausted before you get her around other dogs. My little reactive Zooey will not bark and lunge if she's properly exercised. We had a lovely walk in the park today around other dogs after doing a walk in a more isolated area with no dogs around. Maizie also walks beautifully on a loose leash after she's allowed to run and play first. Not to sound like Cesar (sorry!) but their state of mind is so much calmer after exercise.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> LOL lily, when I was doing the same thing, Maizie barked like crazy at the stuffed dogs in the crates.
> 
> Another tip I have is to get Noelle exhausted before you get her around other dogs. My little reactive Zooey will not bark and lunge if she's properly exercised. We had a lovely walk in the park today around other dogs after doing a walk in a more isolated area with no dogs around. Maizie also walks beautifully on a loose leash after she's allowed to run and play first. Not to sound like Cesar (sorry!) but their state of mind is so much calmer after exercise.


Zooeysmom, we used to do that with horses some in a place where I spent a little time. On a really cool morning they'd be extra bouncey, so turning them loose in the indoor arena to buck around and gallop on their own for a few minutes helped them find their heads .


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Streetcar said:


> Zooeysmom, we used to do that with horses some in a place where I spent a little time. On a really cool morning they'd be extra bouncey, so turning them loose in the indoor arena to buck around and gallop on their own for a few minutes helped them find their heads .


Oh yeah, I had to turn out most, if not all of my horses before riding on cold, windy days


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Your advice for Noelle rang so true to me . Now you know why! I bet if Miss Noelle could work off her sparks first, she could find it easier to learn to be a bit laid back around the joggers.

I need to do some desensitization to skateboards, myself....for Oliver, that is. Thanks for the reminder to get the exercise component really handled first. These threads help everyone!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, exercise first does help tremendously. I always tried to get Javelin to blow off some steam before we went to work at the store, but boy oh boy what silliness if I didn't. zooeysmom that is a funny mental picture, silly Maizie barking at stuffed dogs in crates!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I will make sure to exercise Noelle with the flirt pole and let her run around with Francis before taking her to watch joggers. Today she wasn't under exercised. She ran around like a maniac before we went for a walk. I don't know what happened. Flaky teenage problems, I think. 

Hearing that other dogs act flaky helps me feel better. Anyone else got a flaky teen story? I'm all ears.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Not a teen story because he was four years when I got him, but when I'd walk Ol down the sidewalk, he would suddenly out of the blue try to leap towards cars driving past. Scary as heck--we would just be walking along! Never have I had a dog that did that before. So I learned to walk closer to the inside side of the walk, and keep him closer so he did not have enough slack to almost come off the sidewalk to fly at a car.

Thank goodness and touch wood he's gotten away from that for good. I have no idea why he did that but he came that way and it happened a few times before I managed to put a stop to it.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yikes that must have scared you senseless. I remember my service dog, when she was a teen wanted to chase cars, but not like that. Wow. Glad you were able to fix that.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Your idea about the jogging path is a good one. When Molly was a going thru her teenage 'fearful period' she freaked at even at pile of lumber in our yard left by the gardeners and would bark at anything 'suspicious'!
We went to the big outdoor shopping mall, sat on a bench armed with a bag of treats and watched the big scary world go by for many an afternoon!.............She is pretty much bomb proof now, and ignores everything on our walks that would have scared her in the past! LOL!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

That is exactly what I wanted to hear! Yay Molly! Noelle is going through a freaked out period. We'll spend some time watching joggers. Runners scare her, but skateboards and bicycles don't. Maybe it's because I say, "Zoom!" when I see skateboards, and "Watch for bikes" when bicycles go past us. I'm always happy and fun when we see those.

I'll have to try giving fun rewards and laughing when we see joggers. Maybe I can change Noelle's mind. 

She was a winter puppy in Illinois and that gave her a socialization set back. During those critical few weeks at the beginning, no one was outside running. It was zero degrees out. It's tough socializing a winter puppy to things like joggers and the like. Once she gains some more experience, I think she'll just shrug. At least, hopefully.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think that there is something about a running dog that triggers the instinct to chase - very frustrating for a leashed dog. The worst for us is cyclists with off leash dogs - my two have been taught to wait by the side of the path to let cyclists pass, but with a strange dog running close by or coming over to sniff that can be hard to maintain. Not too bad if the cyclists are aware and slow down, but can be tricky if they speed on obliviously, as they so often do. I think spending some time just watching them all go by is an excellent one - allowing the dogs to greet politely where appropriate helps too, I have found.


----------

